# Masonic Books



## SWATFrog (Apr 3, 2011)

What good books have you read on Freemasonry. I am really on a book kick lately. Well, ebook kick. I'm looking for some good titles as I'm sure many are. Plus, there are so many authors out there with a shady motives. So a list of authors who are credible historians is gold. 

I've read: 
Born in Blood,
Solomon's Builders,
Traveling East,
The Better Angels of Our Nature-Freemasonry in the Civil War,
Idiots guild to Freemasonry,
The Meaning of Freemasonry, 
Freemasonry and it's Etiquette,
Royal Arch and it's Hidden meaning

On order:
A Pilgrim's Path, 
Tell me More About the Mark Degree,
Traveling East and Beyond,
Light on Masonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 3, 2011)

"House Undevided"

Oh and of course my favorite reference:

Mackey's "Encyclopedia of Freemasonry"


----------



## jdmaynor (Apr 3, 2011)

The Builders by Joseph Fort Newton

The Meaning of Masonry by W.L. Wilmhurst


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Apr 4, 2011)

If you wish to step away from just the history of the fraternity, and explore some of it's deeper esoteric meaning; I suggest the following for starters.

1. Freemasonry and it's Ancient Mystic Rites - C.W. Leadbeater
2. The Meaning of Masonry - W.L. Wilmshurst
3. Jewel Lightfoot's Commentaries - Jewel P. Lightfoot
4. Morals & Dogma - Albert Pike

Anything written by Carl Claudy, Joseph Fort Newton, Manly P. Hall or any of the authors above is worth reading also.


----------



## VinnyC (Apr 4, 2011)

There is also a smaller book, almost pocket sized and it came out this year called: Freemasonry, an Introduction. Good read.


----------



## coachn (Apr 4, 2011)

SWATfrog,


If you're interested in *understanding and executing the code that makes better men*, rather than reading about the histories, structures, biographies, laws, etiquettes and rules of Freemason Organization(s), you might look into the "*Building Series*" of Masonic Education books:

Building Hiram -- MM Level
Building Boaz - EA Level
Building Athens - FC Level
Building Janus - MM Level
They are not e-books. They are jammed packed with insights, connections and interconnections that you will not get through typical Lodge education efforts or the usual fair of book offerings.

F&S,

Bro. Coach N

PS - Yes, I am the author.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 4, 2011)

Coach N, where would I might be able to find these? I am interested in checking them out.


----------



## coachn (Apr 4, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Coach N, where would I might be able to find these? I am interested in checking them out.


Thanks for asking Brother Brent. 


You can find/obtain them by follow the links on the following:

*Building Series*
*Building Hiram -- MM Level*  -  An overview of the interconnections between the first three Degrees, Symbolic meanings and applications.
*Building Boaz - EA Level*  -  Focuses upon the interconnections within the first Degree, Symbolic meanings, the Work of the EA, its sources/roots and its benefits.
*Building Athens - FC Level*  -  Focuses upon the interconnections within the second Degree, Symbolic meanings, the Work of the FC, its sources/roots and its benefits.
*Building Janus - MM Level*  -  Focuses upon the interconnections within the third Degree, how these interconnections relate to the first two Degrees, Symbolic meanings, the Work of the MM, its sources/roots and its benefits.
F&S,

Bro. Coach N


----------



## brandon.prewitt (Apr 4, 2011)

What books could I read about Masonry, not being a Mason yet?

Some of these may or may not be too advanced for me.


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've read lots of books about Masonry written by Masons, and have usually been disappointed; many of the books seem to be a re-writing of the Degree Lectures, with no new insights.

One of the most useful books I've read is "Freemason's Guide and Compendium" by Bernard E. Jones:
http://www.amazon.com/Freemasons-Guide-Compendium-New-Revised/dp/1581825609

I seem to learn more about Masonic thought by reading books by non-Masons; for example, Frances Yates:
http://www.amazon.com/RC-Bundle-Ros...t-Routledge/dp/0415267692/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

and Margaret C. Jacob:
http://www.amazon.com/Radical-Enlig...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301930195&sr=1-1


----------



## tomasball (Apr 4, 2011)

The Craft by Hamill, The Builders, Freemasons Guide and Compendium, The Freemason at Work, Harry Carr's World of Freemasonry, Lodge of the Double Headed Eagle, Coil's Masonic encyclopedia, Freemasons Book of the Royal Arch, Compasses and Cross, The Murdered Magicians,...I'll have more in a few minutes...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 4, 2011)

coachn said:


> Thanks for asking Brother Brent.
> 
> 
> You can find/obtain them by follow the links on the following:
> ...


 
Thanks. I appreciate it. I will check them out soon.


----------



## tomasball (Apr 4, 2011)

William Preston and his Work, The Collected Prestonian Lectures, Revolutionary Brotherhood, Living the Enlightenment, The Little Masonic Library, The Grand Design, Secret Tradition in Freemasonry, Material Culture of the American Freemasons, Theater of the Fraternity, The Art and Architecture of Freemasonry


----------



## coachn (Apr 4, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it. I will check them out soon.


You're most welcome Brother.  Be forewarned and brace yourself though...  they are not you're typical Masonic Education books.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 4, 2011)

That's fine by me. I am always in search of something different. It helps to keep the excitement there and fun.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are my 2 picks:

A Bridge to Light, Rex Hutchens.
_This is for the SR brethren out there.  This was included in my Valley's Reunion packet, I'm not sure if other Orients give it out too.  This book is like the SR Ritual and Monitor "Lite"._​
These Were Brethren, Carl Claudy
_Hard to find, but a fantastic little book.  It contains 24 short stories that exemplify many of our teachings._​


----------



## SWATFrog (Apr 5, 2011)

coachn said:
			
		

> SWATfrog,
> 
> If you're interested in understanding and executing the code that makes better men, rather than reading about the histories, structures, biographies, laws, etiquettes and rules of Freemason Organization(s), you might look into the "Building Series" of Masonic Education books:
> 
> ...



Thank you Brother. I will do that.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 9, 2011)

Actually, if you're interested in the philosophies presented, you might find that "the essential Zohar" is a very interesting read. http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Zohar-Source-Kabbalistic-Wisdom/dp/0609609270


----------



## flttrainer (Apr 9, 2011)

coachn said:
			
		

> SWATfrog,
> 
> If you're interested in understanding and executing the code that makes better men, rather than reading about the histories, structures, biographies, laws, etiquettes and rules of Freemason Organization(s), you might look into the "Building Series" of Masonic Education books:
> 
> ...



I am very interested in your books. Any chance of an e-book version in the future? Love having my library on my iPad.

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## vinceatwork (Aug 30, 2019)

There is a very large Masonic eBook collection here: http://www.freemasonryresearchforumqsa.com/ebooks.php


----------



## David612 (Aug 30, 2019)

vinceatwork said:


> There is a very large Masonic eBook collection here: http://www.freemasonryresearchforumqsa.com/ebooks.php


This thread is very old and dead mate.


----------



## Winter (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Jim Licquia (Sep 1, 2019)

coachn said:


> You're most welcome Brother.  Be forewarned and brace yourself though...  they are not you're typical Masonic Education books.



Coach, I seem to recall that you yourself are not a Mason, or am I mistaken?


Entered 6/27/2019
Passed  7/30/2019
Raised   9/26/2019 To be raised.


----------



## David612 (Sep 1, 2019)

Jim Licquia said:


> Coach, I seem to recall that you yourself are not a Mason, or am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> Entered 6/27/2019
> ...


Since that comment was made if wasn’t a mason he could have applied been initiated passed and raised, gone through the offices and served as master of the lodge.


----------



## coachn (Sep 9, 2019)

Jim Licquia said:


> Coach, I seem to recall that you yourself are not a Mason, or am I mistaken?
> Entered 6/27/2019
> Passed  7/30/2019
> Raised   9/26/2019 To be raised.


Yes. You are indeed very mistaken.  

I've been a Mason all my life, a Freemason since 2001 and a published Masonic author soon thereafter. 

Here are some of my "published" works:  http://www.coach.net/BuildingBuilders.htm


----------



## Jim Licquia (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks, Coach. Don’t know where that idea of mine came from. Thought I read it on here somewhere. Nevertheless, as a new Mason, I always enjoy your posts and insight into Masonic matters.

Jim


----------



## coachn (Sep 9, 2019)

Jim Licquia said:


> Thanks, Coach. Don’t know where that idea of mine came from.


LOL! My shared insights and views on the fraternity, the Craft, its lore, history and symbolism, among other things, are often attacked by those who think differently and, as a result, I've been attacked and accused by them of not being a freemason.  

Get used to it if you ever choose to investigate, think things through and share your thoughts with the dogmatic. ;-)


Jim Licquia said:


> Thought I read it on here somewhere.


You probably have read a post or two by members whose opinions are not based upon fact.  Get used to this as well.


Jim Licquia said:


> Nevertheless, as a new Mason, I always enjoy your posts and insight into Masonic matters.
> 
> Jim


Good to know.  Welcome and continue to grow and INVESTIGATE!!!!


----------



## Winter (Sep 9, 2019)

coachn said:


> LOL! My shared insights and views on the fraternity, the Craft, its lore, history and symbolism, among other things, are often attacked by those who think differently and, as a result, I've been attacked and accused by them of not being a freemason.
> 
> Get used to it if you ever choose to investigate, think things through and share your thoughts with the dogmatic. ;-)
> 
> ...


I dont always agree with your conclusions, Coach, but I'd never suggest you weren't one of us! LoL

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## coachn (Sep 9, 2019)

Winter said:


> I dont always agree with your conclusions, Coach, but I'd never suggest you weren't one of us! LoL
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


<3


----------



## David612 (Sep 9, 2019)

coachn said:


> I've been a Mason all my life



I’ve been a mason so long my first steps were regular.

I’ve been a mason so long I had my own high chair at the festive board....at the head table.

I’ve been a mason so long Hiram was GM my first time in the east.

That’s all I have for now.


----------



## coachn (Sep 10, 2019)

David612 said:


> I’ve been a mason so long my first steps were regular.
> 
> I’ve been a mason so long I had my own high chair at the festive board....at the head table.
> 
> ...


----------

